# Heath Ledger found dead



## sakeido (Jan 22, 2008)

heath ledger dead - Google Search


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 22, 2008)

whoaa
thats wierd


----------



## Apophis (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Leon (Jan 22, 2008)

as sad as the news is that an artist has died...



CNN.com's front page blurb said:


> 'Brokeback' star Heath Ledger dead
> Actor Heath Ledger, who starred in "Brokeback Mountain," has been found dead in a New York City apartment, New York police confirm to CNN. Australian-born Ledger was nominated for an Oscar for his role in *teh* movie. Police spokesman Paul Browne said: "Pills were found in the vicinity of the bed."


----------



## Rebourne (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh hell no, they better be done filming the new batman movie...

What a douche...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 22, 2008)

daaaaamn that sucks


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jan 22, 2008)

Posted Jan 22nd 2008 4:40PM by TMZ Staff

Heath Ledger TMZ has learned that 2006 Academy Award nominee Heath Ledger has died in NY.

He was found dead in his bed in one of his residences in Soho by his housekeeper at 3:35 PM ET today. Law enforcement sources tell TMZ they believe it was not a crime, adding prescription pills were found near his body.

The 28-year-old actor has a two year old daughter with former fiancee Michelle Williams -- they separated in September, 2007. He plays The Joker in the upcoming Batman film, "The Dark Knight."

According to NYPD a masseuse arrived at Ledger's apartment and was let in by a housekeeper. When Ledger didn't answer his bedroom door, the housekeeper and the masseuse opened it and found him unconscious. They attempted to wake him; when they couldn't, they called 911.

We're told when paramedics responded, the actor was in full cardiac arrest. They attempted to perform CPR on him, but were unsuccessful. He was pronounced dead at the scene.

Ledger is best known for his groundbreaking role as Ennis in "Brokeback Mountain."

Story developing...


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jan 22, 2008)

This better be untrue...
Damn


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jan 22, 2008)

That really sucks, and to leave behind a young daughter as well.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jan 22, 2008)

Hawksmoor said:


> This better be untrue...
> Damn



Oh its true

ABC has confirmed it
Heath Ledger dead - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## Drew (Jan 22, 2008)

Damn, he's an actor I'd always rather admired. :/


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jan 22, 2008)

I liked him as an actor, guess he took life pretty hard after his bloody break up.
Being dumped recently, I have the feeling I can relate.


----------



## Chris (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, that's horrible.  I loved his work. Tragic.


----------



## Blexican (Jan 22, 2008)

Drew said:


> Damn, he's an actor I'd always rather admired. :/



+1


----------



## Chris (Jan 22, 2008)

Hopefully they honor his last work, and it lives up to expectations.


----------



## oompa (Jan 22, 2008)

poor daughter


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 22, 2008)

The swedish media just namned "celebrity site tmz.com" As it source. This can still be fake.


----------



## darren (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Alex-D33 (Jan 22, 2008)

this has to be a prank ,,,


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jan 22, 2008)

idd

Edit: nope, according to " De Standaard" , a very reputable newspaper here in Belgium, police confirmed his death.


----------



## Chris (Jan 22, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> The swedish media just namned "celebrity site tmz.com" As it source. This can still be fake.



They're a bunch of fucking assholes if so. This is on their webpage right now.



> "TMZ has learned that Heath Ledger was found dead at an apartment owned by Mary-Kate Olsen."


----------



## the.godfather (Jan 22, 2008)

Can't believe this, he was one of my favourite actors. Thought he was great in 'A Knights Tale'.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 22, 2008)

i liked him as an actor.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 22, 2008)

He was a great actor. I'm almost certain the story is true - it is on the BBC now as well.


----------



## noodles (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, that really sucks. I've always liked his work.


----------



## Vince (Jan 22, 2008)

CNN's reporting he was found dead of a "possible overdose" in Mary-Kate Olson's apartment in NY.

Weird.


----------



## Drew (Jan 22, 2008)

Ok, THAT's surreal...


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 22, 2008)

That is just plain bizarre. Everything about this is just so out of left field. None of it makes any sense.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 22, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> That is just plain bizarre. Everything about this is just so out of left field. None of it makes any sense.



No kidding. Its just as random as Owen Wilson's suicide attempt, you think these guys are more well rounded than the typical publicity hounds, and then it turns out they are vunerable and well, crazy (for the lack of a more appropriate sensitive word), too.


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 22, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> That is just plain bizarre. Everything about this is just so out of left field. None of it makes any sense.



I've very rarelly seen a quick death that made sense....


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jan 22, 2008)

i just found out about this before,
it fucking sucks!
i think i will watch two hands in his memorie...


----------



## Uber Mega (Jan 22, 2008)

Damn


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 22, 2008)

i hate it that all the cool fucking people are dying recently... i feel it´s been so rapid-fire these last years too...

and the sad thing is that he had just entered the huge part of his carreer, with brokeback mountain, and now batman...

same with owen wilson, who almost succeeded in killing himself, that was just about as sudden and unexpected as this, because you really couldn´t tell that it was coming by looking at them...

i do know that heath ledger hated the paparazzis and stuff, and had some issues with them, and that leads me to believe he had a very very stressy never-alone kind of celebrity life, where the media are all over him, and with the added stress of being in a couple of huge movies, launching his career into the next level, maybe it was just too much in the end... or maybe he was just a depressive personality, as many are...

who knows at this point in time... i´m anxious to hear what the results are...

i considered him a johnny depp in the making... incredibly sad to see him go, especially this early... he was 28, right? barely started developing his wings in life...


----------



## playstopause (Jan 22, 2008)

Rebourne said:


> What a douche...



What a stupid comment.


----------



## Naren (Jan 22, 2008)

I really liked his movies. He was a great actor. This is really a shame.


----------



## Chris (Jan 22, 2008)

Rebourne said:


> Oh hell no, they better be done filming the new batman movie...
> 
> What a douche...



See you in a week, dick.


----------



## Michael (Jan 22, 2008)

Damn.  He was an awesome actor. I liked a whole bunch of his movies. He'll deffinetily be missed.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sad stuff, gotta feel bad for his daughter especially.


----------



## kristallin (Jan 22, 2008)

It's a shame to see him go, he was one of the few real actors left these days, and he did manage to single-handedly save a lot of his projects from disaster through his talent and performance. I was looking forward to seeing him as the Joker. Damn shame, especially for his kid.


----------



## Rick (Jan 22, 2008)

That's terrible. 

And yes, Rebourne(moron), the Batman movie already wrapped.


----------



## Vince (Jan 22, 2008)

This guy was really really good.

Brokeback Mountain was fantastic. A Knight's Tale was great. I have been so looking forward to the new Batman movie.

This ruins all that for me right now, and this reminds me of River Phoenix's death.

I'm the same age as Ledger, and he's really the first of my/our generation to really end like this. At least, the first I really care about. Damn, this sucks! Such a talent, such a waste.


----------



## neon_black88 (Jan 22, 2008)

I will never understand suicide, at least not for someone in his position. Its just so fucking terrible.


----------



## Nerina (Jan 23, 2008)

Thata so sad, he was so young! And a good actor.


----------



## noodles (Jan 23, 2008)

Vince said:


> this reminds me of River Phoenix's death.



That's exactly what I was saying to my girl tonight. He was young, charismatic, known for taking challenging roles over big money, and ready to make that transition to that next level that few ever reach. He was one of the few young actors that I felt had that "something". I was just waiting for him to land a Lord of the Rings kind of role, to be involved in one of those pictures that is just remembered forever.

It such a horrible, pointless loss to the cinematic world, and it saddens me further to know that it was most likely suicide.


----------



## Korbain (Jan 23, 2008)

Vince said:


> This ruins all that for me right now, and this reminds me of River Phoenix's death.



Thats what i thought, in a way, i don't believe Heath committed suicide, i personally think it was an accidental overdose or a bad reaction. 

Its so sad, i wouldn't believe it when i first heard it, but its true and theres nothing no one can do. What a waste of a great talent and person. I know he had his moments with the media, but God, that shit would annoy anyone. I can't believe his last movie will be latest batman movie (the dark knight), i can only imagine how good he will have pulled off the joker. Ahh i am so gutted, it just doesn't feel right, it won't feel right seeing him in a movie knowing we'll never see his gift again after that. I was really encouraged seeing some of the roles he took in the last few years too try and challenge himself, i didn't know how he'd go in broke back mountain, but he was great in it, and it was a kick ass movie. Anyways, i could go on forever, i remember him from the days he was in home and away all the way too big hollywood movies. 

My thoughts and prayers are with Him, his family and friends. He offered more in his 28 years on Earth than most people could offer in a lifetime. Thats not even going into how great of an actor he was.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 23, 2008)

I heard about this while I was shopping this morning and it stopped me dead in my tracks, I could not begin to understand it. My thoughts go out to his loved ones especially his daughter


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 23, 2008)

Quite a shame, I'll wait for the autopsy report to come back and for all rumors to be dispelled before I say anything, or just assume it was intended suicide. 

It's also a shame that there are trolls on the internet making completely narrow minded disrespectful remarks about someones death.


----------



## Vince (Jan 23, 2008)

Disgrac said:


> he is a douche





Disgrac said:


> Also to everyone calling me a moron... fuck you.



bye bye. 

Oh, and you're the same guy that did it before, ip address matches up, so we're probably looking at a perma-ban. Nice knowing you


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 23, 2008)

Vince said:


> bye bye.
> 
> Oh, and you're the same guy that did it before, ip address matches up, so we're probably looking at a perma-ban. Nice knowing you



I kinda suspected that. 

 your mod powers


----------



## amonb (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks Vince.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## Vince (Jan 23, 2008)

anytime guys.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jan 23, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I kinda suspected that.
> 
> your mod powers



Hear hear


----------



## Korbain (Jan 23, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Quite a shame, I'll wait for the autopsy report to come back and for all rumors to be dispelled before I say anything, or just assume it was intended suicide.



It looks like it could have possibly been the sleeping tablets i hear, like, an overdose, but in the sense the drugs have some serious unknown side effects. I can't really explain it, heres some links, basically the police have ruled out suicide. Which i personally think makes it more sad, he was made out to be depressed and a drug addict, when really he was probably happy, and enjoying life, then this happens...ahh, anyways...

Ledger's sleeping pills 'controversial'

Ledger death accidental, police say


----------



## ukfswmart (Jan 23, 2008)

neon_black88 said:


> I will never understand suicide, at least not for someone in his position. Its just so fucking terrible.



I guess it hard to try and comprehend something like this unless you actually know the person. If it was suicide, he must have been going through one hell of a time...


----------



## playstopause (Jan 23, 2008)

neon_black88 said:


> I will never understand suicide, at least not for someone in his position. Its just so fucking terrible.



His "position" has absolutely nothing to do with it.
You could be the greatest, most succesful, prettiest and richest man : no one can escape from "mental disorder" or "weakness", despair or anything of that sort.


----------



## Chris (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## Holy Katana (Jan 23, 2008)

My sister told me yesterday. I thought she was just telling a sick joke, but I turned on the TV, and there it was. RIP Heath Ledger.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jan 23, 2008)

I still find it hard to believe, I always felt like he was one of the first of a new generation of great actors.


----------



## daybean (Jan 23, 2008)

i saw a clip of him as the joker, that film looks sic, when i heard he was playing the joker last year i knew he would do a great job, cant wait till it comes out.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 23, 2008)

I was actually skeptical of him playing the joker, but I seen previews and it looked like he did an alright job. I haven't been a fan of many of the movies he's been in, but the movies with him in it that I did like I thought he did a good job. Hopefully the new batman movie will kick ass and he'll leave behind a good legacy.


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 23, 2008)

This made me feel awful when I heard it... I've seen most of his movies and he did nothing but great work. I can't imagine what his ex and kid are going thru...

I did read something that kinda made me wonder though. With everyone trying to figure out the "why" portion, this info came up on CNN's site. No matter how it happened, it's a total tragedy.


Autopsy fails to find how actor Heath Ledger died - CNN.com

The role disturbed him, according to The Associated Press. He called The Joker a "psychopathic, mass-murdering, schizophrenic clown with zero empathy."

"Last week, I probably slept an average of two hours a night," Ledger told The New York Times. "I couldn't stop thinking. My body was exhausted, and my mind was still going."

He said prescription sleeping pills didn't help, according to AP.


----------



## Korbain (Jan 24, 2008)

when something fails too work, you tend to take more till it does, and i somehow think this has happened here, theres nothing more frustrating than not being able to sleep when you want too. So, i can sorta understand what may have happened. Thats just my assumption though...


----------



## Michael (Jan 24, 2008)

There's a special on Heath Ledger tonight on Movie One. But, we don't get that channel. : /


----------



## Carrion (Jan 24, 2008)

Fuck the WBC, FUCK them more than they have ever been fuck you too'd ever.


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 24, 2008)

God that makes me angry. I hate those guys.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 24, 2008)

Carrion said:


>



Further proof there is no god.


----------



## Thomas (Jan 24, 2008)

> Westboro Baptist Church
> 3701 SW 12th St. Topeka, Kansas *666*04


The devil's signature in their address. Need I say more?


----------



## Naren (Jan 24, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Further proof there is no god.



It would definitely seem that way after reading that bucket of slime seasoned with vomit known as "Westboro Baptist Church News Release"... 

I don't think I've seen that much animosity or acidic viciousness coming from a religious organization before.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 24, 2008)

God doesn't hate fags, those guys are fucking morons, it says the act is an abomination not the person. I hate ignorant fucktards.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow, that is awful  The man is dead, show some respect....


----------



## noodles (Jan 24, 2008)

Carrion said:


> Fuck the WBC, FUCK them more than they have ever been fuck you too'd ever.



While I hate the WBC as much as the next guy, I hate them far more for picketing the funerals of dead soldiers than I do for picketing an actor.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 24, 2008)

noodles said:


> While I hate the WBC as much as the next guy, I hate them far more for picketing the funerals of dead soldiers than I do for picketing an actor.


definitely, protesting someone who died on the job is about as low as it gets


----------



## Chris (Jan 25, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> definitely, protesting someone who died on the job is about as low as it gets



It's worse than that. They protest someone who dies for their right to protest.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 25, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> that makes me angry. I hate those guys.



 they make me want to be violent



Metal Ken said:


> Further proof there is no god.



Kenoath





Firedragon.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jan 25, 2008)

Thomas said:


> The devil's signature in their address. Need I say more?



I am an agnost, but for this show of INhumanity, they deserve to burn in hell.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hawksmoor said:


> I am an agnost, but for this show of INhumanity, they deserve to burn in hell.



Hell? Or The Great Maybe?


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 27, 2008)

Westboro Church Members Attacked


----------



## Korbain (Jan 27, 2008)

lol ^^^ suck shit. Not that i condone violence, but christ, they ask for it something bad. They think because they're a church/religious group, they can say and do what they want and be untouchable for it. Fuck that, they're rude and arrogent mother fuckers with no respect at all. 
Meh, Heath Ledger is getting buried over here in Australia anyway, they can ram their sick little fantasy of fucking his funeral up their ass. Something bad will happen to each and every one of them someday for the dumb shit they've done and will do.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jan 28, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Hell? Or The Great Maybe?



I describe my wishes with the semantics I was brought up with: katholicism.


----------



## Korbain (Jan 31, 2008)

fuck the media for teasing everyone with the whole video of heath doing drugs. He wasn't found dead with a needle hanging from his arm, or any of that shit. He isn't even buried yet and they're putting this out


----------



## Rick (Jan 31, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> Westboro Church Members Attacked



"Where are you guys going, ya bunch of punk bitches?" 

Fuck every single one of them.  

Isn't one of the 10 commandments, "love thy neighbor as thyself?"


----------



## Korbain (Feb 1, 2008)

yes ^^^ but not in their bible  lol


----------



## playstopause (Feb 6, 2008)

2nd autopsy results are out : Ledger died of prescription overdose.

Ledger died of prescription overdose - CNN.com


----------



## Chris (Feb 6, 2008)

Jesus.



> "Mr. Heath Ledger died as the result of acute intoxication by the combined effects of oxycodone, hydrocodone, diazepam, temazepam, alprazolam, and doxylamine," the office said in a short statement.


----------



## Rick (Feb 6, 2008)

Holy fuck.


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 6, 2008)

That sucks.


----------



## darren (Feb 6, 2008)

That's a lotta meds.


----------



## Korbain (Feb 7, 2008)

sucks ass. I feel sorry for him that he had to take all that just to sleep and be relaxed. No matter what people say, i still have so much respect for him, and believe its just a huge fuck off tragedy that shouldn't have happened. There is no one to blame for this, not even Heath, its just a shit situation, i can't even word it. Till the day i die there will be a little hole in movies knowing heath ledger may have been there to share his talent with us. I'm glad this shut down all the rumours he was a heroin and cocaine addict too...


----------

